# Sticky  Profile Guide - What does all of this stuff mean?



## Chris H.

The profile fields are designed to allow people to disclose more information about themselves, which may help others on the forum get to know and understand their perspective better. 

This thread is for anyone who might be unclear about what some of the "User Profile" options are on this forum. Below is based on my understanding. I am open to input from others and redefining these fields if necessary.

Frequently, the way people define relationships will vary from culture to culture, so it is important to keep that in mind on a public forum. Also, note that these are general descriptors that "categorize" aspects of our lives that are inherrently difficult to categorize.

You can edit your "User Profile" by clicking the "User CP" link in the top left of any of the forum pages, then clicking on "Edit Profile."



Below are the fields available:

*Relationship Status:*
Undisclosed = if you choose not to disclose whether or not you're in a relationship. 
Single = not currently in a "romanatic" relationship.
Dating = this could be one or more romantic relationships that have just begun or not been defined as exclusive.
Exclusive Relationship = both partners have an agreement or to see each other only.
Open Relationship = a relationship where both partners agree that they can have romantic or sexual relations with others.
Long Term Exclusive Relationship = see "exclusive relationship."
Long Term Open Relationship = see "open relationship."
Engaged = two partners who have mad a commitment to get married.
Marriage = a very controversial subject in the US these days! Here we use a general definition of marriage - a lifetime commitment to an "exclusive relationship."
Open Marriage = a lifetime commitment to a non-exclusive relationship.
Polygamous Marriage = a lifetime commitment to someone who may have more than one spouse.
Separated = no longer a part of a long term relationship.
Divorced = having been through a "legal divorce."
Widow = having lost a spouse
Other = I don't fit into any of these categories!

*Length of Time in Current Relationship:*
This should be pretty self-explanatory.


*Sexual Orientation:*
Undisclosed = if you choose not to disclose.
Heterosexual = male and female relationships.
Homosexual = same-sex relationships.
Bisexual = same-sex as well as opposite sex relationships.
Transgender = having personal characteristics (such as transsexuality or transvestism) that transcend traditional gender boundaries and corresponding sexual norms.
Unsure = if you're not sure
Other = if you don't feel like any of these descriptions fit.


*Biography:*
Here you can write anything about yourself that would help others get to know you.


*Location:*
Here you can tell us where you're from. 

*Interests:*
Here you can tell others what your interests are.

*Occupation:*
Here you can tell others what you do for a living.


----------

